# Drei Spalten Layout



## Neral (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich versuche mich an einem CSS-Layout. Nur würde ich gerne 3 Spalten nebeneinander machen. Klappt aber nicht so ganz wie ihr sehen könnt.

Kann mir jemand vieleicht helfen?
Ist der CSS-Code soweit ok oder kann man da noch irgendwas dran verbessern?

Gruß


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
        "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html lang="en">


	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8" />
		
		<title>test</title>
		<link href="css.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
		<style type="text/css" media="screen"><!--
#body{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	font: 85% arial, hevetica, sans-serif;
	text-align: center;
	color: #505367;
	background-color: #D6D6D6;
}

#container{
	margin: 1em auto;
	width: 980px;
	height: 800px;
	text-align: left;
	background-color: red;
	border: 1px solid black;
}

#top{
	height: 135px;
	margin: auto;
	background-color: fuchsia;
	
}

#gretBox{
	height: 25px;
	background-color: green;
}

#mainCon{
	
	width: 980px;
	height: 100%;
	text-align: left;
	background-color: black;
	border: 1px solid black;
}
#leftCon{
	float: left;
	width: 160px;
	height: 100%;	
	background-color: yellow;
}

#midCon{

	width: 630px;
	height: 100%;
	background-color: aqua;
}
#rightCon{
	float: right;
	width: 180px;
	height: 100%;
	background-color: yellow;
}


--></style>
	
</head>

	<body>
		
		<div id="container">
			<div id="top"></div>
			<div id="gretBox"></div>
				<div id="mainCon">
					<div id="leftCon"></div>
					<div id="midCon"></div>
					<div id="rightCon"></div>			
				</div>	
		</div>
		
    </body>

</html>
```

---edit---
Wenn ich mit background-image:url(pics/logo.jpg) ein Bild in den Header(top) einfügen will wird dies nicht angezeigt :\


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

So etwa?

```
#top{
height: 135px;
margin: auto;
background-color: fuchsia;
background-image: url(pics/logo.jpg);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: center;
}
 
 
#midCon{
float: left;
margin-left: 4px;
width: 630px;
height: 100%;
background-color: aqua;
}
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------

